# Bowel Movements Per Day?



## Crelic (Jun 3, 2010)

We just got a 11 week old german shepherd. He very active and playfull if he isnt napping on the floor. We'll take him outside as soon as he wakes, eats, or drinks.

He will pee as soon as we step outside, and is housebreaking quite fast. Everything seems to be fine except for the fact he will seldom poop.

His stools (the ones I have seen) seem just fine. He doesn't go on days without, but it does seem limited to about once a day, maybe a day and half. 

He drinks plenty, but doesnt eat what seems to be a whole lot (to me). We've resorted into leaving the food out, he does go over to munch after he wakes up, but never has just dug in like most dogs will do.


Is this something to worry about. Or is this normal?


----------



## waty19 (Jun 3, 2010)

My girlfriend has a German Shepard. Since he was a puppy they have always just filled his bowl up with food and he eats when he wants, almost like a cat. Her dog has never scarfed his food down like every other dog I've seen. I've always thought it was so weird too. I just adopted a puppy and she was only pooping once a day like you said your puppy was. She is starting to go more now. She might just be getting use to the new environment. I'd like to hear what other people have to say about this as well.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Most dogs on average will go poo 1-2x a day. IMO any more than that and you might want to examine the amount of fiber in your dog's food. You want small well formed stool. Large stinky poos are also a sign that there may be too much fiber in your dog's diet. Puppies may go more than adults, they may go less than adults. It all depends on what their nutritional needs are for that day and how much nutrients they are absorbing out of their food. Your pup seems completely normal to me from what you have posted. Keep up the good work


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

My GSD only went about once a day when he was little. Now he's going 2x a day at 9 months. 

What kind of food and how much are you feeding a day? I've found my guy to be a picky eater and changing his food helped his motivation for eating.


----------



## Crelic (Jun 3, 2010)

We have been feeding him Iam's Smart Puppy, We fed him about a cup and half 3x a day. But we seem lucky to get him to eat more then 2 cups a day

He does indeed seem to be a picky eater. Ive been working with him using bacon dog treats and its hard to hold his attention with them. I switched to hotdogs and it made a whole world of difference. 

Since he is such a light eater I hate him going hungry so now we normally fill up his dish and let him eat as he chooses untill about 2 hours before bedtime.

Thanks you for the previous responses.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Ew, you need to read the dog food forum here. IAMS is a TERRIBLE food and I recommend you switch his food asap for the health of your dog and his bones. It doesn't surprise me that he doesn't want to eat such crappy food. I wouldn't either. 

Any brand of food that you can find at the grocery store, and many at petsmart are NO good. Petco has some good brands, and petsmart has one. Specialty stores usually have much better selections.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Specialty stores? Like feed mills and tractor supply? Theybothusually carry some really gret brandslike Exclusive (which is priced at about $1.00 a pound which is GREAT) or like mentioned (I think) http://www.pminutrition.com/main.html the 4 Health brand at tractor supply is also really good and around the same price as exclusive http://4healthdogfood.tripod.com/


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

specialty stores- like feed mills or TSC, mom and pop shops and sometimes locally owned franchises have better stock too.


----------



## loamguy (May 3, 2010)

Wellness Puppy is by all accounts very healthy. Harder to find, but many Whole Foods sell it. It is a bit more expensive.


----------

